# Ghost immobiliser being Insurance Approved



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*Hi guys i have officially been notified by Autowatch that from 1st of March the Ghost2 immobiliser will be TASSA(Tracker and Aftermarket security systems association) approved, Tassa is a Governing body who test and Approves vehicle security products for the insurance bodies. It has successfully passed all the security requirements and all going well will be officially recognised by insurance companies as a approved form of security from the 1st of March 2020. All new Ghost immobilisers installed after the 1st of March will Automatically receive Tassa approval certification, the new Tassa Ghost2 immobiliser system will retail at £449 to joe public but to forum members please call for any upto date special offers on ghosts and packages , anyone who has had a ghost 2 installed in the last year can have it upgraded to the Tassa requirements for the cost of £100. 

0121 771 1511
07973733441 
Check out our Facebook : Rabs car alarms *


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I was under the impression it was Thatcham that was used as industry certification for security products? 
Never heard of TASSA.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

The ghost wasn't Thatcham or insurance approved even though its such a fantastic security product, unfortunately there was no category of banding for the ghost because of the method it works on, anyway Tassa is new governing body which has been set up by previous employee's of Thatcham and has partnered up with nearly all the insurance companies and bodies in testing and verifying security products suitable for insurance purposes. Thatcham is soon to be fazed out as it works on old school technologies and methods which unfortunately no longer are compatible with modern day vehicles. From the 1st of march most insurance companies will accept the Ghost2 immobiliser system as an insurance approved product which should either reduce premiums and in some cases will insure a vehicles where they normally wouldn't because of the high risk. Tassa and and independent research company carried out research on for example one vehicle which was high risk car in the past which is the audi A3, over 30,000 A3's have had ghost fitted in the uk over the last four years and not a single one has been stolen with the ghost on.


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

What is actually done for the £100 upgrade?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Removed, security tagged, scannable security labels fitted and refitted and registered with Tassa


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

If it helps bring down insurance renewals I’m interested will give you a call Rab to discuss updates to my cars.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I'll be interested in the upgrade too.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

No problem fellas, once it's up and running I'll drop you a line and arrange it with you.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Takamo said:


> *Hi guys i have officially been notified by Autowatch that from 1st of March the Ghost2 immobiliser will be TASSA(Tracker and Aftermarket security systems association) approved, Tassa is a Governing body who test and Approves vehicle security products for the insurance bodies. It has successfully passed all the security requirements and all going well will be officially recognised by insurance companies as a approved form of security from the 1st of March 2020. All new Ghost immobilisers installed after the 1st of March will Automatically receive Tassa approval certification, the new Tassa Ghost2 immobiliser system will retail at £449 to joe public but to forum members please call for any upto date special offers on ghosts and packages , anyone who has had a ghost 2 installed in the last year can have it upgraded to the Tassa requirements for the cost of £100.
> 
> 0121 771 1511
> 07973733441
> Check out our Facebook : Rabs car alarms *


Glad to hear the Ghost is getting some overdue recognition.


----------

